# Just starting out in certification process



## dmm1932 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi everyone. I am looking for a little info on the AAPC CPC training and exam. I have actually been a medical biller for over 10 years. I have only done a little coding here and there, mostly corrections. I am hoping to use my tax refund to take the course and finally become certified. I have wanted to for years. If anyone has any feedback on this course, I would so much appreciate it.   Thanks!!


----------



## SRusso68 (Feb 9, 2011)

The best advice I can give you is TAB TAB TAB your ICD-9 and CPT books. The test is long and you need to be fast at locating your answers. If you don't know Medicare ABCD, get to know what they do and who is responsible. TAB all of the definitions in your books since you won't have a medical dictionary available. Make lots of notes and I would suggest purchasing the practice exams on the AAPC website. It really helped me get ready for the real thing. 

Srusso


----------



## highrockhome (Feb 10, 2011)

*AAPC practice exam*

I am preparing to take exam. I am studying by using a 2008 practice exam. My concern this may not be up to date. I cannot afford to purchase another one. Do you think  this exam is providing me with the info I need?


----------

